# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 18 الميلادى من 1700 م  و حتى 1800 م



## +إيرينى+ (25 يناير 2012)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن ال 18 الميلادى من 1700 م  و حتى 1800 م
​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 17

إن البابا يوحنا السادس عشر البطريرك ال 103  فى 12 برمهات 1676 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمد الرابع

وإن السلطان مصطفى الثانى بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأول هو الخليفة العثماني فى 1695 م 

لازم تعرفوا إن دائما السلطان كان بيعين حاكم لكل بلد تبع الخلافة و كان الحاكم يسمى والى

ولم يؤد بسط الدولة العثمانية نفوذها على مصر إلى القضاء على نفوذ المماليك، على الرغم من انقضاء دولتهم، بل على النقيض من ذلك فقد شاركوا الوالي العثماني في إدارة البلاد، لكن نفوذهم ظل شاحبا ما دامت الدولة قوية مرهوبة الجانب مسموعة الكلمة، حتى إذا ما بدأ الضعف يتسلل إليها وتنشغل بحروبها مع أعدائها بدأ نفوذ المماليك يتصاعد تدريجيا في مصر، وبدءوا يتلاعبون بالوالي العثماني كيفما شاءوا.
وقد ساعد هذا الضعف الذي ساد الدولة في القرن (الثاني عشر الهجري= الثامن عشر الميلادي)، على ظهور عدد من زعماء المماليك الذين كانوا يتولون منصب شيخ البلد (أي حاكم) القاهرة وكان هذا المنصب أعلى المناصب التي يتقلدها المماليك البكوات، وكان لا يعتليه إلا أكثرهم عصبية وأشدهم بأسا، وأوفرهم جندا
كانت مصر كولاية عثمانية كانت مقسمة لعدة أقاليم إدارية وكل إقليم كان يتولاه مملوك من المماليك البكوات مسئول أمام الحاكم العثماني والحاكم كان مسئولا امام الباب العالي بالآستانة. وفي القرن 18 أصبح الباشا صوريا ولكن المماليك البكوات كانوا اهل الحل والعقد في مصر. وكانت بينهم صراعات علي السلطة محتدمة ومنافسة للسيطرة علي سدة الحكم ظلت حتي مجيء الحملة الفرنسية عام 1798 التي غيرت من موقف المماليك وشتتتهم

المهم 
كان ياما كان
عزلت الانكشارية  السلطان مصطفى الثانى فى سنة 1115هـ /  1704 م

*وأصبح السلطان أحمد الثالث أخو مصطفى الثانى الخليفة العثماني فى 1704 م *

تنيح البابا يوحنا ال16 فى  10 بؤونة 1718 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس السادس البطريرك ال 104  فى 15 مسرى 1718 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان أحمد الثالث*

وقف هذا البطريرك ضد الطلاق لأى علة

تم عزل الخليفة فى 1143 هـ  / 1721 م

*وأصبح السلطان محمود الأول بن مصطفى الثانى الخليفة العثماني فى 1721 م *

قامت حروب بين الدولة العثمانية وروسيا في عهده

تنيح البابا بطرس السادس فى 26 برمهات 1726 م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا السابع عشر البطريرك ال 105  فى 6 طوبه 1727 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمود الأول*

في أيامه تمكن المرسلون الكاثوليك من أن يجعلوا لهم مراكز في جنوب البلاد في المنيا وأسيوط وأبو تيج وصدفا وأخميم وجرجا والأقصر وأسوان وفي دير النوبة أيضاً، وفي عام 1731 أرسل البابا كلمنت الثاني عشر بابا روما يحض رؤساء إرسالياته هذه على بذل أقصى جهودهم في إرسال أبناء الأقباط ليتعلموا في روما ليعودوا إكليريكيين كاثوليك، إلا أنهم فشلوا في ذلك حتى بعد أن لجأوا إلى أساليب التهديد والانضمام إلى الولاة ضد الأقباط!!

اشتد الكرب على الأقباط ففى سنة 1733 م فقد زيدت الجزية، بل فرضت على من كانوا يعفون، منها فكان يدفع عن الرهبان والكهنة والصبيان والفقراء.
و كانت الجزية تحصل على 3 درجات 
- الدرجة الولى = 420 بارة عن كل نفس
- الدرجة الثانية 270 بارة عن كل نفس
- الدرجة الثالثة 100 بارة عن كل نفس
- البطريرك يدفع عن القسوس و الخدام 

و برغم من أنه لم يتم إصدار قانون لاضطهاد الأقباط إلا ان العرب هجموا على مدينة أخميم فى الوجه القبلى و كان معظم سكانها من النصارى فنهبوها و خربوها و قتلوا كثيرا من أهلها

و لما استولى العرب الهوار على معظم بلاد الوجه القبلى انتمى القبط اليهم فأدخلوهم فى ذمتهم و حموهم فصار القبطى يخاطب العربى المنتمى اليه : بدويي 
و العربى يسمى القبطى : نصرانيي 
و إضطرت الحكومة لتعيين الاقباط فى الوظائف الحكومية لاحتياجهم الى أناس ذوى  فطنة 
و كانوا يكنون لهم  بأسماء مثل المعلم غبريال السادلت و المعلم يوسف الألفى و المعلم منقريوس المورلى و غير ذلك نسبة الى مخدوميهم 
و عهد المسلمين لهم بتدبير أمورهم الشخية فكانوا يدبرونها أحسن تدبير ...مما أدى الى إعتقاد الناس بأن الأقباط لهم علاقة بالسحر و التنجيم

*فى عام 1153 هـ. / 1740 م تم عقد اتفاق بين الخلافة العثمانية  مع السويد ضد روسيا *

*فى سنة 1745 ولد شخص إسمه يعقوب حنا 
خلو الاسم دا على جنب كدة ح ييجى سيرته بعدين*

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا ال 17 فى 23 برمودة 1745 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس السابع البطريرك ال 106  فى 24 بشنس 1745 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان محمود الأول*


و كان محظورا على الأقباط زيارة القدس ففى سنة 1753 م  تمكنوا من إصدار فتوى من شيخ الأزهر لتبيح لهم الذهاب الى القدس 
فتضايق المسلمون منه فدعا جميع طلبة الأزهر و كثيرين من الرعاع و الأوباش و حثهم على إقنفاء أثر الأقباط فهجموا عليهم بالسيوف فى المكان الذى كان الاقباط يجهزون فيه أمتعتهم 
و بدأوا يفتكون بهم فترك الكل جميع أمتعتهم  ففازوا بالغنيمة 
و قد بذل أغنياء الأقباط مجهودا كبيرا فى استرجاع الامتعة إلا أن مجهوداتهم باءت بالفشل  

ثم توفى السلطان محمود الأول فى 1754 م

*وأصبح السلطان عثمان الثالث أخو محمود الأول بن مصطفى الثانى الخليفة العثماني فى 1754 م *

ثم توفى سنة 1757 م

*وأصبح السلطان مصطفى الثالث بن أحمد الثالث بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأول الخليفة العثماني فى 1757 م *

*فى سنة 1763 م تولى على بك الكبير " من المماليك " مصر*

ثم تنيح البابا مرقس السابع فى 14 بشنس 1769 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثامن عشر البطريرك ال 107  فى 15 بابة 1770 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان مصطفى الثالث*

فى عهده سعى الكاثوليك لاجتذاب الكنائس الشرقية و على الأخص مصر فنشروا كتاب ( أعمال مجمع خلقدونية ) فى بلاد الشرق 
و أرسلوا رسالة الى البابا يوحنا من أسقف رومية يدعوه للاتحاد معهم فسلم البابا الرسالة الى الاسقف يوساب الابح 
أما نسخ الكتاب فوجدت مثبتة لدعوى الكنيسة القبطية فندم الاسقف الرومانى على نشر هذا الكتاب فجمع ما تمكن منه و حرقه
اشتعلت نيران الحرب بين الدولتين العثمانية و الروسية واصطدمت السفن العثمانية والروسية في أكثر من معركة، فاستفاد علي بك الكبير حاكم مصر من تواجد الأسطول الروسي في المنطقة فعقد حلفا مع روسيا وأعلن ثورته على الدولة العثمانية، وتمكن من التوغل في فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا وكان يحاذي البحر عند مسيره مما جعل الجيش العثماني ينحصر بين نيران السفن الروسية ونيران الجيش المصري وتسبب بهزيمته.
قام *محمد بك أبو الدهب -أحد مماليك مصر* و كان الذراع الأيمن ل على بك الكبير- بقلب حكم علي بك الكبير في مصر مما اضطر هذا الأخير إلى العودة مع 400 جندي من حلفائه الروس إلى مصر والتقى مع جيش أبو الدهب فمات على بك الكبير و كان النصر حليف الوالي المملوكي  فى 1773 م 

*التحق في ذلك الوقت يعقوب حنا بخدمة احد هؤلاء المماليك وهو سليمان أغا الإنكشاري، وكان غنيًا امتلك الكثير، ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى أنس سليمان بك في يعقوب الأمانة والمقرة، فأولاه ثقته وعينه مديرًا على أملاكه.

وكان عمله جباية الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية وجمع إيجارات الأراضي الزراعية.
وكان المماليك ذوى بأس وقدرة عسكرية متفوقة خصوصًا في الفروسية والشجاعة واستعمال السلاح، وميلهم للحروب والقتال، فتعلم يعقوب منهم هذه الصفات كركوب الخيل والتعامل بالسلاح.

وكانت كفاءته المالية والإدارية سببها في توليه مناصب جمع منها أموالًا طائلة، حتى أصبح غنيًا له خدم وحشم ومستخدمين وأتباع وعبيد فحصل على لقب (المعلم) وهو لقب كان يعطى في مصر في تلك الأيام للدلالة على الشرف والزعامة والجاه، كما كان يحمله من كان لديه نصاب كبير من المال والأملاك أو يبرز في صناعة معينة.*

ثم توفى الخليفة فى  1774 م

*وأصبح السلطان عبد الحميد الأول أخو مصطفى الثالث بن أحمد الثالث الخليفة العثماني فى 1774 م 
*
ثم مات محمد بك أبو الذهب حاكم مصر  فى 1775 م بعد أن أرجع مصر و فلسطين للخلافة العثمانية مرة أخرى 
*فى حدود سن 1773 م أصبح ابراهيم بك و مراد بك يقتسمان حكم مصر *
كان الأول يدير شئون البلاد 
أما الثانى فكان له أمور الجيش 
وكان عمله جباية الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية وجمع إيجارات الأراضي الزراعية.
أرسل الخليفة  فى سنة 1786 م *حسن باشا -قائد الجيش العثمانى* - الى مصر لقمع ابراهيم بك و مراد بك فرافقهما المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى الرجل المغبوط 
و لم يسلم الأقباط لم يسلموا من يد حسن باشا
فأنزل كبارهم من وظائفهم التى وصلوا اليها فى مدة على بك الكبير و وضعهم فى وظائف حقيرة 
و جعل ينهب منازلهم و منازل أولادهم 
بل و أمر المنادين فى الشوارع أن يصيحوا فى شوارع القاهرة محذرين الأقباط من ركوب الخيل  و من أن يقتنوا عبدا أو جارية أو يسموا أبنائهم بأسماء الأنبياء أو الرسل المذكورين فى التوراه  فباع جميع العبيد و الجوارى الموجودين فى بيوت الأقباط  و باعهم بأثمان فادحة 
و أصبح للمسيحى إسمان واحد للعمل و آخر بين أهله
و أحصى عدد الاقباط و قرر عليهم جزية = 5000 كيس نقدية يدفعوها للحكومة و ضاعف ضريبة الانفس لا سيما على الذين خرجوا مع مخدوميهم الامراء مراد بك و ابراهيم بك العاصيين حتى وصلت الضريبة الى 7500 ريال حتى أن الناس باعت ملابسهم و ملابس عيالهم 
و كانت هذه الجزية خلاف الجزية الديوانية 
و لا يخفى عليكم ما كان يحدث للحريم من الاهانة فى تحصيل الجزية حال غياب أزواجهن الرجال

كما ألزم الاقباط بشد الزنار و الزنوط فتسلط عليهم العامو و رجوا من وجدوه بغير زنار و حثوا التراب فى وجهه 

لكنه خاف من أن يؤذى المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى لما فى ذلك من فتنة
فنودى للأقباط بالأمان و عدم التعرض لهم بمكروه

و فى عام 1787 م علم* والى مصر ( عبدى باشا )* بأن أحد الاحياء فى القاهرة معظم سكانه من المسيحيين فأمر بهدم كل ما فيه من منازل فخلص الاقباط المنازل من الهدم بدفع مبلغ 35000 ريال دفع  السوريون 17000 ريال منه

ثم توفى الخليفة عبد الحميد الأول فى 1203 هـ / 1788 م

*وأصبح السلطان سليم الثالث بن مصطفى الثالث بن أحمد الثالث الخليفة العثماني فى 1788 م *

كانت وقتها الحرب مشتعلة بين النمسا و روسيا من جهة ضد المملكة العثمانية من جهة أخرى إلا أن إنجلترا و هولندا تدخلا للصلح بين الطرفين حفاظا على مصالحها مع المملكة العثمانية

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا الثامن عشر  فى 2 بؤونة 1796 م 

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا مرقس الثامن البطريرك ال 108  فى 28 توت 1797 م فى عهد الخليفة السلطان سليم الثالث*

و لما دنا الجيش الفرنسى من مصر لإحتلالها بقيادة نابليون بونابرت فى سنة 1798 م 
إجتمع المسلمون فى ميدان الحاكم و قرروا قتل كل مسيحى القاهرة إلا أن عقلائهم حذروهم من عاقبة العمل الوخيم فاقتنعوا لكنهم أذلوا الأقباط فكانوا يشتمونهم فى الطرقات مهددين إياهم بالذبح و هجم بعضهم على منازل الأقباط و الكنائس و الأديرة بدعوى البحث عما فيها من أسلحة 

و لما دخل الفرنسيون البلاد تظاهروا باعتناق الاسلام و لكن فى أحد الأيام إجتمع شيوخ المسلمين بالجامع الأزهر و نادوا فى الشوارع ان كل من يوحد الله يمضى للجامع الأزهر لأن هذا هو يوم محاربة الكفار 
فقامت ثورة ضد الفرنسيين فى 22 أكتوبر 1798 م و ذبحوا كل من كان منهم يمر فى الشوارع 
و لما كان المسلمون يعرفون أن الأقباط و الفرنسيين على دين واحد فذبحوا كثيرين من الأقباط أيضا .
و حاول الاتراك استرجاع مصر من الفرنسيين و فى أثناء الاشتباك تخلف قائد تركى يدعى ناصف باشا و دخل القاهرة و ظل يذبح و ينهب المسيحيين و تهيج المسلمون عليهم فطافوا الشوارع يبحثون فيها على كل مسيحى ليوقعوا به فقتلوا نصارى بولاق و نهبوا بيوتهم و قبضوا على كثيرين من الرجال و ذبحوهم بلا رحمة . أما النساء فكن يجلدن عراياو تقطع رءوس أطفالهن أمامهن و لم يخلص الاقباط من هذا الويل سوى ضابط تركى اسمه عثمان بك قال لناصف باشا علنا : ليس من العدل إراقة دماء رعايا الدولة ضد ارادة مولانا السلطان 
فانقطع الاضطهاد و لكن صار قتل النصارى أمرا عاديا فذهبت طائفة من المسلمين الى حارات و بيوت الاقباط بناحية بين الصورين و باب الشعرية و جهة موسكى فصاروا يهجمون على البيوت و يقتلون من يصادفونه من الرجال و النساء و ينهبون و يأسرون
و وصف الجبرتى حال الأقباط وقنها حيث ذكر أن رجلا مغربيا و التف حوله طائفة من المغاربة و فعل أمورا فظيعة للغاية فكان يتجسس بيوت الفرنسيين و الاقباط فيهجم عليها و يقتلهم و ينهبون ما عندهم و يسجنون النساء و يسلبون ما عليهن من الحلى و الثياب و منهم من قطع رأس البنية الصغيرة طمعا فى ما على رأسها و شعرها من الذهب 
المهم إنتصر الفرنسيون 

و لكن عادت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى فعادت الكرة مرة أخرى على الاقباط فكان يقتل منهم كل يوم خلق كثير و كادوا يهلكون لولا أن رجلا يدعى يعقوب بنى حصنا لحمايتهم و لكنه تهدم بعد عودة الاطمئنان للأقباط  
كما هجر الاقباط حيهم فى ذلك الحين و هو موجود الآن بكلوت بك و لم يبق من الأحياء القبطية القديمة غير أماكنهم فى حارة الروم و زويلة 
و أخذ الأقباط الحذر منذ ذلك الحين فقووا جدران بيتهم و رفعوا أسوارها الى حد يتعذر على الهاجمين الصعود اليها و بعضهم كسا أبوابها بمسامير حديد كبيرة ذات رءوس جافية متلاصقة ببعضها حتى لا تؤثر فيها الآلات الحادة

و لما استقر الفرنسيون فى مصر ساووا بين أهل الاديان 
و لكن يجب على أى انسان عندما يمر بجانب الجامع الازهر ينزل من على حصانه 
ثم ثار بعض الجهلاء على اثر ربط الفرنساويين العوائد على الاملاك و تعصبوا ضدهم و ارتكبوا فظائع فهدد الفرنسيون بضرب المدينة و لا سيما الجامع الازهر و لما لم يرتدعوا خربوا منازل كثية حول الجامع و دخل الجنود الجامع و أهانوه اهانة عظيمة 

و فيما بعد *قتل كليبر* أحد قواد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بيد *سليمان الحلبى* و تولى بعده مينو  (جـاك مينو ) فاعتنق الاسلام لينال عطف المسلمين و دعا ذاته عبدالله  وتزوج من أمرأة مسلمة مطلقة (زبيدة ابنة محمد البواب تاجر الأرز - و هى قصة غادة رشيد )وأنجب منها ولداً أسماه سليمان مراد جاك 
فرفت كل الموظفين المسيحيين من أقباط و أجانب و سلم كل الاعمال الى المسلمين و جعل قانون الاحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بالميراث و الزواج وفقا للشريعة الاسلامية

ويذكر التاريخ أن الحملة الفرنسية أستشارت احد الشيوخ فى إنزال عقوبه على سليمان الحلبى الذى قتل كليبر فكان قرار *الجنرال الفرنسى المسلم عبداللة* (جـاك مينو - مينو) هو إعدام سليمان الحلبى ب*الطريقة الإسلامية فقتله بطريقة الخاذوق *

لو نفسك تعرف إيه هى طريقة القتل بالخازوق إتفضل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8DKha7O3dU

*لما رأى يعقوب أن مصر محرومة من جيش وطني يمكن الاعتماد عليه في الأحداث الكبيرة، فكر في تأليف فرقة قبطية، ورخص له الفرنسيون بذلك، فجمعها من شباب الصعيد وبلغ عددهم نحو ألفين ودربهم ضباط فرنسيون على الحركات العسكرية.

ولما دبرت مكيدة لقتل الأقباط نظير هذه الأعمال والتأليف مع الفرنسيين، وجه يعقوب اهتمامه للدفاع عن إخوانه أقباط القاهرة، فبدأ يهدم بعض البيوت التي خربت في الحوادث الأخيرة، وبنى بأنقاضها سورًا عاليًا منيعًا حول الحي الذي جمع الأقباط فيه، وشيد أبراجًا فوقه داخل السور، وعمل في السور بوابتين، ورتب جنديين قبطيين يقفان على كل باب بالسلاح على أكتافهما لمنع كل من يحاول الدخول، فأصبح المكان حصينًا، وتمكن يعقوب بذلك من دفع خطر: كان يحيق بالأقباط ولما عين الجنرال مينو بعد كليبر الذي قتله سليمان الحلبي، وجد أن إيرادات الدولة قد نقصت وأن الإدارة في حاجة إلى أموال، ففرضت ضرائب جديدة إلا أنها لم تف بالمطلوب حيث كانت المشروعات قد استعجلت وحاجة الجيش زادت، فاضطر مينو أن يعقد قرضًا بمليون ونصف من الفرنكات وفاوض المعلم يعقوب في ذلك، فاتفق يعقوب مع أربعة من زملائه الأقباط هم: المعلم جرجس الجوهري، والمعلم أنطون أبو طاقية وفلتاؤوس وملطي على أن يقدم كل منهم 300 ألف فرنك وقدموها فعلًا على أن تخصم من الضرائب المطلوبة فيما بعد وتسلموا سندات بقيمتها على الخزانة الفرنسية.*

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى​*ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية*
المصدر 
1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
3- http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## مريم12 (25 يناير 2012)

مجهووووود رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يبارك جهدك ويباركك
موضوع جميل جدا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يناير 2012)

مريم12 قال:


> مجهووووود رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*شكرا يا مريم على تعليقك و تشجيعك و تقييمك الحلوين جدا جدا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *ربنا يبارك جهدك ويباركك
> موضوع جميل جدا*​



*شكرا يا استاذ النهيسى على تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا جدا​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع حبيبة قلبى 

وتسلم إيديكى الحلوين على تعبك ومجهود ده 

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك لإخواتك 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الموضوع أكثر من رائع حبيبة قلبى
> 
> وتسلم إيديكى الحلوين على تعبك ومجهود ده
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا AL MALEKA HELANA على تعليقك و تشجيعك و تقييمك الحلوين جدا جدا*​


----------



## Michae_Salib (27 يناير 2012)

أيامه تمكن المرسلون الكاثوليك من أن يجعلوا لهم مراكز في جنوب البلاد في المنيا وأسيوط وأبو تيج وصدفا وأخميم وجرجا والأقصر وأسوان وفي دير النوبة أيضاً، وفي عام 1731 أرسل البابا كلمنت الثاني عشر بابا روما يحض رؤساء إرسالياته هذه على بذل أقصى جهودهم في إرسال أبناء الأقباط ليتعلموا في روما ليعودوا إكليريكيين كاثوليك، إلا أنهم فشلوا في ذلك حتى بعد أن لجأوا إلى أساليب التهديد والانضمام إلى الولاة ضد الأقباط!!

الكلام دة مش صح و محتاج توضيح و فى تدليس و كدب على كنيسة روما ياريت تحددى المصدر الى جبتى منه المعلومه دى


----------



## Michae_Salib (27 يناير 2012)

والمصدر مش اقصد الموقع اقصد الكتب التاريخيه الموثقه الى ثابته فيها الاحداث بالتواتر كما هو معروف فى النقل التاريخى يعنى كلام علمى و شكرا


----------



## Michae_Salib (27 يناير 2012)

*تاريخ كنيسة الاسكندرية للاقباط الكاثوليك*

*تاريخ كنيسة الإسكندرية للأقباط الكاثوليك 451-610*







 

*1- مقدّمة:*
إنّ الكرسي الإسكندري عريق في المسيحية والكثلكة، وبحسب التقليد الكنسي فإن القديس مرقس الرسول، تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول هامة الرسل، أسس هذا الكرسي الرسولي حيث استشهد. فكانت حدود هذا الكرسي: من الشمال، البحر الأحمر المتوسط. ومن الشرق، العريش والبحر الأحمر بما فيه بلاد اليمن. ومن الجنوب، بلاد الحبشة، بل وقد دخلت هذه البلاد مع بلاد النوبة أي السودان للكرسي الإسكندري منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي، وقد أسسها ونظمها المبشرون الذين أوفدهم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (328-373) بطريرك كنيسة الإسكندرية. من الغرب امتداد هذا الكرسي إلى حدود بلاد طرابلس الغرب. وقد كان في مصر وليبيا والقيروان عدد كبير من الأبرشيات خاضعة لبطريركية الإسكندرية وتابعة لها. وكان عدد المسيحيين في مطلع القرن الرابع يزيد على المليون نسمة. فازداد بالتالي عدد الكراسي الأسقفية حتى وصل إلى نحو مائة كرسي أسقفي. ويسطر لنا بطريرك كنيسة الإسكندرية الكسندروس (312-328) عندما عقد مجمعًا سنة 320، كان الأساقفة الحاضرين فيه نحو مائة أسقف. ويسرد القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي بمناسبة مجمع الإسكندرية الذي عقد سنة 339 إلتأم فيه مائة أسقف لمصر وطيبا وليبيا والخمس مدن.
وفي مجمع سرديقا المنعقد سنة 343 كان يوجد 94 أسقفًا مصريا، ويذكر القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي أسماؤهم. وبعض المؤرخين يسردون في كتبهم أنه كان يوجد آنذاك في بطريركية الإسكندرية 192 كرسيا أسقفيا . وأما الملحقات التابعة لهذه البطريركية في خارج الإمبراطورية الرومانية ثلاث وهم: اليمن، والحبشة، والنوبة. وكان البطريرك زعيم مصر الفعلي حتى إنه لقب بالفرعون المصري. 

ثانيا: تقدير الأحبار الرومانيين لكرسي الإسكندري للأقباط الكاثوليك:
سطر لنا التاريخ أن الحبر الروماني البابا لاون الكبير يسرد الآتي " لا يفقدنّ كرسي الإسكندرية شيئا من الشرف الذي ناله من القديس مرقس تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول" وقد وضع في القرن الخامس دير القديس إسطفانوس داخل أسوار الفاتيكان بروما تحت تصرف الأقباط الكاثوليك الذين لجئوا إلي روما أثناء الاضطرابات التي اجتاحت مصر عقب مجمع خلقدونية المنعقد عام 451 علاوة علي ذلك يسطر بالإضافة إلي ذلك يدافع عن حقوق كرسي الإسكندرية فسطر أربع رسائل دفاعية عن حقوق كرسي الإسكندرية :-
1- الأولي بتاريخ 22/5/452 للإمبراطور مرقيانوس ردا علي خطابه المرسل بتاريخ 18/12/451 والذي يطلب فيه من البابا الموافقة علي قرارات المجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني المنعقد سنة 451 بما فيه قانون 28[1]، فعرض البابا مبدأه بوضوح وهو أنه يوجد فرق شاسع بين النظام الزمني والنظام الكنسي وما يجعل أن تكون كنيسة ما في مرتبة عالية هو أصلها رسولي. فليس لأحد قط أن يجعل من كرسي القسطنطينية كرسيا رسوليا. فيجب إذا حفظ الإمتياذات المعترف بها في مجمع نيقيا. 
2- وفي اليوم ذاته كتب قداسته للإمبراطورة بولكارية محامية أناضول أسقف القسطنطينية وذكرها بقرارات مجمع نيقية وعدم موافقة مندوبيه في مجمع خلقدونيا علي القانون 28 الذي يبطله هو بسلطان القديس بطرس الرسول .
3- وفي الوقت عينه أرسل خطابا إلي أناضول أسقف القسطنطينية يعلن له فيه أن القانون الثالث من مجمع القسطنطينية المنعقد سنة 381 لم يرسل قط إلي الحبر الروماني للموافقة عليه وبالتالي فهو منذ البداية بلا قيمة. ثم يهدده بالخلع ويحثه علي احترام حقوق الكرسي الإسكندري، كرسي القديس مرقس تلميذ بطرس الرسول، وحقوق كرسي أنطاكيا ثالث كرسي لأنه من تأسيس هامة الرسل بطرس الرسول.
4- يسطر الحبر الروماني رسالة يؤنب يوليانوس أسقف كوس،  لكونه كتب لقداسته يدافع عن مطالب أناضول غير الشرعية.
وكانت النتيجة أن رفض الإمبراطور مرقيانوس الموافقة علي القانون المذكور. واعتذر أناضول لقداسة البابا ناسبا الغلط للإكليروس الخاص به.
والملفت النظر أن البابا لاون 9(1049-1054) في حبرية قد راسل جميع الكاثوليك القاطنين في أنطاكيا والإسكندرية وقال "متلهفا علي هذا الانقطاع،  متسائلا عن سبب ابتعاد خليفة القديس بطرس العظيم عن جسم الكنائس،  وانقطاع صوته عن مجامعها، وامتناعها عن المساهمة في مشاكلها الإكليريكية،  مبينا الفائدة التي تنجم عن مثل هذا التعاون من حيث التوجه الأخوي الرسولي".
 وفي يوم 26/11/1895 أصدر البابا لاون 13 رسالة رسولية،  أعلنها للعالم المسيحي في مجلس الكرادلة المنعقد رسميا تحت رئاسته في يوم 29/ 11/1895 والتي بموجبها قد أعاد إلي الأقباط الكاثوليك مقام البطريركية السكندرية بجميع امتيازاتها القديمة.
1- " إننا نوجهه بنوع خاص إلي أمة الأقباط وكنيستهم نظرة المحبة والعطف وقد عزمنا أن نقرر بما لنا من السلطة الرسولية بعض الأمور لصالح تلك الكنيسة وتعزيز جانبها". 
2-" إننا منذ أشهر قليلة قد خاطبنا الأقباط برسالة خصوصية أتينا فيها علي ما ينهض عزيمتهم وينشط هممهم من ذكر مجد الكنيسة الإسكندرية ورفعة مقامها السالف"
3-" إننا تمجيدا لاسم العلي جلت قدرته وانتشارا للإيمان المقدس وامتدادا لدائرة الشركة الكاثوليكية ونحن بمعرفة تامة وبمجرد إرادتنا الذاتية وبما لنا من ملء السلطة الرسولية نجدد البطريركية الإسكندرية الكاثوليكية ونقررها للأقباط الكاثوليك".
 4-"تشمل البطريركية الإسكندرية وهي الخاصة بالأقباط الكاثوليك في الديار المصرية وسائر أقاليم الكرازة المرقسية وهي النوبة والحبشة والخمس مدن الغربية وجزيرة العرب" وعلي أثر ذلك يضع الأنبا كيرلس مقار،  في خدمة الشماس،  المطبوعة سنة 1899،  ص 22 امتداد بطريركية الإسكندرية للأقباط الكاثوليك في مردات الشماس والشعب وعلي سبيل المثال في مرد الشماس الثاني،  من صلاة الشكر "اطلبوا لكي الله يرحمنا ..." في حضور الآب البطريرك يقول" ... خليفة مرقس الرسول أبينا الحبر أب الآباء أنبا(...) بطريرك مدينة الإسكندرية العظمي وكل كورة مصر وأفريقيا والحبشة والنوبة والخمس مدن الغربية وليبية..." وأيضا في خدمة الشماس عينها ص 25  في حضور الآب البطريرك يقال بعد قراءة البولس باللغة القبطية يقال محبة الله ونعمة... (إي آغابي طوثيه ...) بدلا نعمة الله الآب ...(بي إهموت غار إم إفنوتي...) نجد امتداد البطريركية عينها "... مع الكلي القداسة والطوباوي أب الآباء أبينا أنبا(...) بطريرك مدينة الإسكندرية العظمي وكل كورة مصر وأفريقيا والحبشة والنوبة والخمس مدن الغربية وليبية..."
5-" أما الآن فإننا نبتهج ونتهلل في الرب حيث أمكننا أن ندبر أمر إعادة البطريركية الإسكندرية للأقباط خصوصا وأن هذه الكنيسة توحي إلينا أعز الذكريات وأعذبها لأنه لما كان من حظها أن من أسسها وقام بتدبير شئونها بكل قداسة مرقس تلميذ الطوباوي بطرس ولسان حاله ترتب علي ذلك القرابة التي سبق ذكرها في ظروف أخري وبفضل هذه الروابط الكريمة ترعرعت هذه الكنيسة قديما في بحبوحة من المجد وأشرقت عليها زمنا طويلا شمس المعارف وتلألأت ببهاء جميع الفضائل"
6-" إننا نحكم بأن هذا القرار وكل ما تتضمنه من الأحكام لا يمكن في أي وقت من الأوقاف أن يمس أو يشتبه فيه بكونه صدر تحت تأثير غش أو كذب أو أنه لا يعبر عن حقيقة نيتنا أو بالإجمال لا يمكن الطعن فيه بأية علة أو أي عيب كان.حال من الأحوال وبوجوب مراعاة هذه الأحكام وتمام حفظها من الجميع مهما بلغت رفعة مراتبهم وسمو مراكزهم وذلك رغما عما تحتويه الرسوم الرسولية وأوامر المجامع إقليمية كانت أو مسكونية عمومية أو خصوصية وبالإجمال رغما عما كان مخالفا لأحكام هذه الرسالة ولو كان مما يستحق التصريح به تصريحا خصوصيا.فإننا علي قدر الاقتضاء نلغي ونتجاوز عن كل ما كان مغايرا لإرادتنا هذه، وفي حالة حدوث أدني تعد علي أحكام هذا القرار من أي شخص أو بأي سلطان كان، عن علم أو عن جهل،  فإننا نحكم من الآن إنه باطل ولا يمكن التعويل عليه".
فعين البابا لاون 13 الأنبا كيرلس بطريركا على السدة المرقسية للأقباط الكاثوليك في 19/6/1899،  في يوم 21يوليو1899تم تجليس الأنبا كيرلس مقار بطريركا للأقباط الكاثوليك، في كاتدرائية القيامة بالإسكندرية.
فسافر وفد في سبتمبر لسنة1899برئاسة البطريرك ،  فحظا بالمقابلة البابوية التي اتسمت بجميل اللقاء ،  حتى عندما حضن الحبر الروماني البابا لاون 13 غبطة البطريرك كيرلس الثاني مقار قال: "ابنتي الكنيسة البكر كنيسة الإسكندرية أحضنها الآن في بطريركها الأنبا كيرلس الثاني مقار الجالس علي عرش مار مرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية وتلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول هامة الرسل"  
في الحقيقة لما إذداد عدد الأقباط الكاثوليك يوما بعد يوم،  بفضل غيرة الآباء الرهبان الفرنسيسكان المرسلين وتطلع الأقباط الكاثوليك إلى تراث وأمجاد آبائهم،  وفكروا في إعادة السلطات الكنسية الخاصة بهم،  ففي حبرية الحبر الروماني البابا اكليمنضس 12( 1730-1740) أصدر مجمع انتشار الإيمان في 13 أغسطس 1732قرارا بوضع الأمة القبطية الكاثوليكية تحت سلطة البطريرك كيرلس السادس طاناس (1724- 1759) بطريرك أنطاكيا وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين (الكاثوليك) إذ كان في قدرته أن يتجول في  الإمبراطورية العثمانية. وبسبب ذلك أضيف لبطريرك أنطاكيا لقب الإسكندرية مع لقبه وأصبح لقبه بطريرك أنطاكيا والإسكندرية وأورشليم وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك. 
وفي سنة 1772 أثناء حبرية الحبر الروماني البابا إكليمندس الرابع عشر (1769 – 1774) منح  غبطة البطريرك ثاودوسيوس الخامس الدهان (1761-1788) للبطريرك الأنطاكي السلطة علي جميع الكاثوليك المقيمين في البطريركيات الرسولية الثلاثة: الإسكندرية وأنطاكيا وأورشليم. وفي بطريركية البطريرك الأنطاكي مكسيموس مظلوم (1833-1855 ) صدر فرامانا من السلطة المدنية أي من السلطان محمود الثاني (1785 – 1839).في أول شعبان لسنة 1253هجري أي الموافق 12أكتوبر لسنة1837 للميلاد أن هذا البطريرك رئيسا علي جميع الكاثوليك في أنطاكيا والإسكندرية وأورشليم .ولأجل ذلك أصبح لقبه بطريرك أنطاكيا والإسكندرية وأورشليم وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك.فهذا اللقب من الوجهة المدنية صحيحا ولكن من الوجهة الكنسية غير صحيح ولذا طلب غبطة البطريرك مكسيموس مظلوم من الحبر الروماني البابا غريغوريوس أن ينعم عليه كنسيا بما حصل عليه مدنيا . ففي يوم 13 يناير لسنة 1838منح قداسة البابا غريغوريوس 16(1831 – 1846) للبطريرك الأنطاكي الملكي للروم الكاثوليك مكسيموس مظلوم (1833-1855 ) لقب بطريك الإسكندرية وأورشليم لقبا شخصيا له علي ألا ينتقل إلي خلفائه وذلك علاوة علي لقبه الأصلي "بطريرك أنطاكيا" فأصبح لقبه بطريرك أنطاكيا وأورشليم والإسكندرية وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين (الكاثوليك).علي أن يبقي هذا الإنعام شخصيا لا ينتقل إلي خلفائه بدون ترخيص جديد من الكرسي الرسولي.ولكن خلفه البطريرك اكليمنضوس (1856-1864) أخذ بضمير سليم ألقاب سلفه الشخصية فعارضه قداسة البابا بيوس التاسع (1846 – 1878)  فتركها البطريرك وحافظ فقط علي لقب " بطريرك أنطاكيا" فمنحه البابا الألقاب المذكورة. واعتاد البطاركة التابعون يطلبوها وينالوها من الحبر الروماني. وحتى في المراسلات في السلطة المدنية يستخدم البطريرك إضافة هذا اللقب وعلي سبيل المثال وجدنا في محفظة رقم 1 / أ، 146/مجلس الوزراء،  طوائف وجاليات أجنبيه، بدار الوثائق القومية - بالقاهرة، المحفظة ب،  المجموعة 114، جمعيات 295، الموضوع مكاتبة غبطة بطريرك الروم الكاثوليك بطلب اعتماد تعيين سيادة المطران استفانوس سكريه . نائبا في القطر المصري في الأشغال المتعلقة بطائفة الروم الكاثوليك،  بتاريخ 3نوفمبر 1920. هذا الخطاب مرسل من بطريركية أنطاكيا والإسكندرية وأورشليم وسائر المشرق للروم الكاثوليك. "عدد 1102،  حضرة صاحب الدولة رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية الأفخم بما أن سيادة المطران مكاريوس سابا الجزيل الاحترام نائبنا السابق بالقطر المصري انتخب مطرانا علي حلب فقد عينا سيادة المطران استفانوس سكريه الجزيل الاحترام نائبا عنا بالقطر المصري فنرجو اعتباره بهذه الصفة واعتماده في الأشغال المتعلقة بطائفتنا الروم الكاثوليك والمناطة ببطركخانتنا فيما نختم بتقديم فائق احترامنا لشخصكم المنيف ودمتم طية عشرون بصحة من ختم حضرة نائبنا المشار إليه لأجل الاعتماد عليها والأمر بتوزيعها للمراكز الايجابية بالقطر المصري. بيروت 20اكتوبر 1920،  البطريرك ديمتريوس (ختم بطريرك الروم الكاثوليك)." وقد وجدنا في أسفل هذا الخطاب مسطر الآتي"ورد في 3 نوفمبر 1920 وقيد تحت رقم 5 سيادة الخطاب المرسل من رياسة مجلس الوزراء نمرة 132."
مذكرة إلي وزارة الداخلية " وردت لنا من غبطة بطريرك الروم الكاثوليك صورة المكاتبة المرسلة طي هذا نمرة 1102يذكر بها أنه عين سيادة المطران استفانوس سكريه نائبا عنه في القطر المصري بذلا من سيادة المطران مكاريوس سابا الذي انتخب مطرانا علي حلب ،  ويرجوا اعتباره بهذه الصفة واعتماده في الأشغال المتعلقة بطائفة الروم الكاثوليك والمناطة ببطريركخانته فالأمل إجراء اللازم في هذا الشأن ومرسل برفق عشرون بصحته من ختم جناب النائب المشار إليه لأجل الاعتماد عليها وتوزيعها علي جهات الاختصاص في القطر المصري ، رئيس مجلس الوزراء ،  تحريرا بالإسكندرية 22صفر 1339،  3نوفمبر 1920".  
 وفي كتاب مجموعة قوانين الكنائس الشرقية الكاثوليكية،  منشورات المركز الفرنسيسكاني للدراسات الشرقية المسيحية، القاهرة،  1995، ص68-70( ينص القانون 58"بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية لهم التقدم علي الأساقفة، من أية درجة كانوا، في جميع أنحاء العالم، مع سريان قواعد التقدّم الخاصة التي أقرها الحبر الروماني". وينص القانون 59، البند 1-"إنّ بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية،  وإن تأخّر بعضهم علي بعض في الزمن، فهم متساوون بالنظر إلي الرتبة البطريركية، مع عدم الإخلال بالتقدّم الشرفي بينهم".
البند2-"ترتيب التقدّم بين كراسي الكنائس الشرقية البطريركية القديمة هو كما يلي: في المقام الأول الكرسي القسطنطيني ويليه الإسكندري،  فالأنطاكي فالأورشليمي".
البند3-"يترتّب التقدّم بين سائر بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية حسب قدم الكرسي البطريركي".
البند 4-"بين بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية الذين لهم لقب واحد لكنهم يرئسون كنائس بطريركية مختلفة، يحظي بالتقدم من سبقت ترقيته إلي الرتبة البطريركية").

ثالثًا: تحويل لقب الأقباط الكاثوليك بدلا من الألقاب الآتية:-
1-المصريون الخاضعون لبابا رومية[2].
2-الأقباط الكاثوليكيين التابعين لكرسي القديس بطرس الرسول القائل عن المسيح انه اله تام و إنسان تام معا بلا اختلاط و بلا امتزاج و بلا استحالة و بلا افتراق[3]. 
3- قوم من الإسكندرية قبلوا قرارات المجمع الخلقدوني[4]. 
4-المصريون الملكيون[5]. 
5- نصارة الكاثوليكيين الخاضعون للكرسي الرسولي[6]. 
(6-الكنيسة القبطية الملكية[7]. 
7-الأقباط المتحدون بالكرسي الرسولي[8]. 
8-الأقباط التابعون لبابا روما و هو كبير الملة العيسوية في الدين[9].
 9- طايفة الأقباط الكاثوليك[10]. 
10-الكنيسة القبطية الكاثوليكية[11] .

رابعًا:خلفاء القدّيس مرقس الإنجيلي كاروز الديار المصرية:​إن إرادة الله شاءت أن يجعل من مصر ملجأ ودار ومأوى لأكبر الأنبياء والآباء, فقد آتاها إبراهيم ويعقوب ويوسف وتربي بها موسي, وقد أتي إليها يسوع المسيح بأمر من الملاك عندما أمر يوسف أن يهرب إلي مصر (متى 2/13-15) وكان ذلك في عام 6 قبل الميلاد, وهذا في نظر هوشع (11/1) هو الإبن المدعو من مصر, والحال أن يسوع هو إسرائيل الحقيقي الذي سيحقق ذلك الخروج من مصر, ويهدي إلي أرض الميعاد, إلي ملكوت الله, وكانت عودة يسوع من مصر إلي الناصرة آنذاك سنة 4 بعد الميلاد, وهناك تقليد يقول إن في بلدة المطرية حيث كانت جالية يهودية مزدهرة, وإلي هناك هربت العائلة المقدسة, ومضت أعوام والصمت قد أسدل ستاره علي هذه الحوادث, وإنما حبة الحنطة المدفونة في بطن الأرض, وإن كانت قد ماتت فهي حية, وما أقوى الحياة, وسوف تشق الأرض وتظهر بقوتها وجمالها, وكذا كلمة الرب التي كانت قد سقطت في أراضينا, ومن الأرجح أن المسيحية وصلت إلي الإسكندرية التي كانت عاصمة مصر سنتذاك بطريقة غير مباشرة وغير محسوسة, لأنه كانت تسكنها جاليات يهودية كثيرة العدد, ومرموقة المكانة, وكان يهود الإسكندرية يذهبون لأورشليم لأداء فريضة الفصح, وأعجبهم الإيمان الذي رأوه في يوم العنصرة لسنة 30 بعد الميلاد, وأخبروا مواطنيهم عن هؤلاء الذين يثيرون الفتن, ويقولون إن يسوع الذي صلبه الرومان قد أقامه الله ... وهو المسيا... فلم يؤمنوا بذلك, فيبدو أنهم هم من بشروا بالبشري السارة, وهناك من المؤرخين يقول أن ضمن هؤلاء رأوا يسوع وهو في مصر مع أمه مريم ويوسف, وبحسب تقليد كنسي مشهور يخبرنا عنه المؤرخ المسيحي الشهير أوسابيوس القيصري في القرن الرابع الميلادي, هذا الإيمان الذي حملة القديس مرقس الإنجيلي من معلمه القديس بطرس الرسول هامة الرسل. وهذا ما نقوله في الطقس القبطي، في مديح هباشي ويقال هذا المديح في يوم 5 أبيب لعيد الرسولين بطرس وبولس، وهذا نصه بالحرف الواحد: 
« وامتلأ بطرس من روح البارقليط             حين حل في علية صهيون 
 وبدأ الرعايا وصار نشيد                       وسر الله داخلة مخزونة 
 بشر في أنطاكيا ورومية                     ورعي الكباش والخراف والأغنام 
 وأرسل مرقس إلي الإسكندرية               بشر فيها وملاها سلام
 وتلي عليه نص الإنجيل                       حتى صار له أبن مخصوص » 
لمن يريد أن يكمل أو يقرأ هذا المديح بأكمله الذي يقال بعد مزمور التوزيع في صوم الرسل بلحنه المعروف في الطقس القبطي[12]. *فالقديس مرقس الرسول تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول هامة الرسل الذي أرسله معلمه بطرس إلي الديار المصرية سنة 48 للميلاد *ووجد مرقس بعض الأشخاص الذين وصلتهم الرسالة المسيحية منذ يوم العنصرة (أع 2/30). لما زاد عدد المؤمنين في القرن الأول الميلادي ، رسم مرقس إنيانوس أسقفًا وثلاثة قسوس وسبعة شمامسة ليديروا شئون المؤمنين . وفي عيد القيامة 
28 أبريل 68 وقد وافق هذا اليوم احتفال الوثنيين بمهرجان الآلهة سرابين وتجمعوا علي مار مرقس وهو يصلي داخل الهيكل، وألقوا القبض عليه وأحاطوا برقبته بحبل غليظ وسبحوه بعنف صارخين : «جردوا التيتل من دار البقر» حتى تهرأ جسده مستودعا روحه في يد الله، وجمع الوثنيين حطب لإحراق حثته لكن أتت ريح شديدة ومطر غزير وبرق ورعد أوقعت في قلوبهم الرعب فتركوا الجثمان الطاهر، فتجمع المؤمنين وأخذوا الجثمان وصلوا عليه وأودعوه في  قبرًا في كنيسة بوكاليا، أي دار البقر وتأسس كرسي الإسكندرية بدم قديسة .
ومنذ هذه اللحظة دعي هذا المكان بدار البقر لأنه كان ينبت في هذا المكان حشائش ونباتات بحريّة وكان الأهالي يرعون بقرهم فيها، كما كانت هناك صخور تقطع منها الحجارة، فلقب أيضا هذا المكان بموضع قطع الحجارة. وبعد استشهاد القديس مرقس شيد علي هذا المكان بدار البقر مقبرته وكنيسته وقد دشنت باسم كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول الإنجيلي. ومن هذا الوقت بدأت سلسلة خلفائه علي الكرسي الإسكندري:
1- القديس مرقس الإنجيلي من 17أبريل لسنة 61حتى 26أبريل لسنة 68. 
2- إنيانوس من 27أبريل لسنة 68حتى 16نوفمبر لسنة 68.
3-ميليوس من أول ديسمبر لسنة 83حتي 30أغسطس لسنة 95.
4-كرودنوس من 5 سبتمبر لسنة 95حتى 15يونيو لسنة 106.
5-ابريموس من 16يونيو لسنة 106حتي 27يوليو لسنة 118. 
6-يسطس من 6أغسطس لسنة 118 حتى 6يونيو لسنة 129.
7-أومانيوس من 7 يوليو لسنة 129 حتى 7أكتوبر لسنة 141.
8-مرقيانوس من 3 نوفمبر لسنة 141 حتى 2 يناير لسنة 152.
9-كالاوتيانوس من 4 يناير لسنة 152 حتى 3 يوليو لسنة 166. 
10-أغريبينوس من 25يوليو لسنة 166 حتى 30 يناير لسنة 178.
11-يوليانوس من 4 مارس لسنة 178 حتى 3 مارس لسنة 188. 
12-ديمتريوس من 4 مارس لسنة 188 حتى 19 أكتوبر لسنة 230.
13-ياراكلاس  من 5 نوفمبر لسنة 230 حتى 4 ديسمبر لسنة 246.
14-ديونسيوس من 28 ديسمبر لسنة 246 حتى 8 مارس لسنة 264.
15-مكسيموس من 9 نوفمبر لسنة 264 حتى 9 أبريل لسنة 282. 
16- ببنوده من شهر يونيو لسنة 282 حتى شهر نوفمبر لسنة 282.
17- تاوونا من 27 نوفمبر لسنة 282 حتى 28 ديسمبر لسنة 301.
18-بطرس الأول من 25 يناير لسنة 302حتى 25نوفمبر لسنة 311.
19-أشيلاس من 14 ديسمبر لسنة 311 حتى 13 يونيو لسنة 312.
20-الإكسندروس من 27يونيو لسنة 312 حتى 17 أبريل لسنة 328.
21- أثناسيوس ألرسولي من 5 مايو لسنة 328 حتى 4 مايو لسنة 373.
22- بطرس الثاني من 16 مايو لسنة 373 حتى 15 نوفمبر لسنة 379.
23-تيموثاوس من 14 مارس لسنة 379 حتى 20يوليو لسنة 385.
24-ثاؤفيلس من 16 أغسطس لسنة 385 حتى 20يوليو لسنة 385.
25-كيرلس الأول من 17 أكتوبر لسنة 412 حتى 27 يونيو لسنة 444، ثم اختير ديسقورس في 26 يوليو لسنة 444[13]. 

خامسًا: كنيسة الإسكندرية للأقباط الكاثوليك من (451- 610):
تسرد لنا مخطوطات المكتبة الفاتيكانية العدد 68الآتي :-«وفي مديح مكاريوس أسقف ادكو بالصعيد الذي فاه به ديسقورس البطريرك السكندري, فيروي هذا الخطاب: «إن مكاريوس المذكور أبحر وديسقورس إلى خلقدونيا ليحضرا معًا المجمع الذي عقد في تلك المدينة سنة451 فروى ديسقورس عن رفيقه قال:«وكان مكاريوس لا يفهم اللغة اليونانية فالتجأت إلى بطرس الشماس الذي كان يتقن اللغة اليونانية والقبطية على حد سواء ليكون ترجمانا بيني وبينه» وقد أردف بقوله « وقال لي يا ثاوفسطس الشماس وماذا تصنع بهذا الأسقف الأبكم الذي أبحر معنا؟ ألعل الهراطقة هم مصريون ليجادلهم بالقبطية».
 قد وجدنا مخطوط بدار الكتب والوثائق القومية وهذا يحوي علي عدة معلومات ذات قيمة تاريخية من الدرجة الأولي و رقم ميكروفيلم هذا المخطوط 48148، محاضر جلسات المجامع المسكونية، مخطوط 13 لاهوت، عدد الأوراق 258، المقاس 22×16، وهذا المخطوط في البداية أوراقة مفقودة، والملفت النظر أن هذا المخطوط  مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم فيما بعد باللغة العربية فيخبرنا هذا المخطوط أن بعد انعقاد المجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني 451،  عاد الأساقفة المصريون إلي الإسكندرية ومعهم الكهنة الذين كانوا في خلقدونيا وأخبروا أهل مصر عن كل ما صار في المجمع المذكور و أما أسماء الأساقفة المصريين الذين كانوا في المجمع وحرموا أوطاخي وبدعته لا بل وقعوا الحكم الصادر ضد ديسقورس فأسماء هؤلاء الأساقفة هم:- هيركوس أسقف قيص،  واسحق أسقف تنكر، وأولوجيوس أسقف أترن، واسطفانوس أسقف جرجا،  وثاوفيلوس أسقف أريطره،  ثاوفيلوس أسقف كليندره .
فحينئذ اجتمع جميع الأساقفة و الكهنة علاوة أراخنة الشعب لكي يختاروا لهم بطريركا فتم تعيين القس القبطي الكاثوليكي بروتيريوس (452-457)[14] ونفي ديسقورس إلي غنغرة احدي مدن بفلاغونية وهي أعمال آسيا الصغرى، و هناك كان يرسل رسائل لشعبه تحوي بالوصاية بان ينتسبوا علي أمانة المسكين المنفي يعقوب وهذا اسم ديسقورس قبل سيامته وبالتالي دعيوا الذين اعتنقوا مذهبه باليعاقبة[15] وأخذ لقب اليعاقبة ينتشر في القرن السادس، وبسبب قدوم يعقوب البرادعي أو البرادعية لكل من ناصر ديسقورس[16]. ولكن بروتيريوس البطريرك كان يتصف بالتقوى و التمسك والإيمان القويم، وهو من الرهبان كانوا بالقرب من مدينة الإسكندرية، ومن المحتمل هذا الدير يكون مار مينا العجايبي بمريوط وهذا الدير ظل خاضع حتى القرن الثامن للملكيين[17] .
ولكن عندما توفي الإمبراطور مركيان في شهر فبراير سنة457 وعين بدلا منه الملك ليون ماكيلي الثراكي (457-474)  الذي استشار جميع الأساقفة حول قرارات المجمع الخلقدوني فكان جوابهم جميعا آي أكثر من ألف وستمائة أسقفا أننا نعترف بقرارات هذا المجمع علاوة علي ذلك أنهم عينوا بروتيروس بطريرك للإسكندرية .فقد ذهب البطريرك بروتيروس حسب عادته إلي الكنيسة ليقيم مراسيم طقوس أسبوع الألأم ففي يوم خميس العهد الموافق 28 مارس سنة 458 هجم الأقباط اليعاقبة وقتلوا بروتيروس داخل جرن المعمودية علي يد البطريرك تيموثاوس النمر[18] . وقد وجدنا رسالة من الأساقفة الأقباط الكاثوليك إلي الملك ليون الكبير وها نصها :_من كافة الأساقفة المصريين والكهنة السكندريين ألي حضرة عزيزنا أعلاه ألي حضرة الأفخم لاون. نشكر الله تعالي الذي منحك تمام التدبير علي الأناة والسلطان علي الدوام. وأقامك لنا ملك وكللك بالأنعام وأخضع  أعدائك بين يديك وأزلهم تحت رجليك ومتعك الله في المملكة أياما عديدة ومدة مديدة أما بعد فنخبر حضرتك العالية أنه من بعد وفاة مركيان الملك الصالح الذي قد فعل الجميل مع جميع العامة وثبت الإيمان الصادق أرذل الهراطقة المنافقين فعلي هذا النوع أنت أيضا أيها الملك الكاثوليكي الغيور علي الإيمان الحقيقي المجد وسائر المخالفين للبيعة والمجدفين علي الله وكلمته ربنا يسوع المسيح . المهلك لكافة المسجاسين للبيعة المقدسة فأما نحن حين عرفنا عظم غيرتك وعزم محبتك للإيمان الكاثوليكي ولسيدنا يسوع المسيح ولسلوكك في السبيل القويم . نظير الملوك المرحومين أسلافك فلأجل ذلك رمنا أن نخبرك عن سائر البلايا الأوصاب المستمرة علينا من كافة الأشقياء والمنافقين لكي تخلصنا منها وتنقذنا من أوصابنا . لأنك ملك عادل ومحب لنصر الإيمان الكاثوليكي . أما بعد فإننا نشرح إيماننا قائلين كذلك : نحن نعترف بالعقيدة الرسولية الصادقة المفسرة من الآباء الثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر بنقية. المثبت من المائة والخمسين بالقسطنطينية، المحقق من المائتين بأفسس فإما بسبب أقوال القوم المنافقين الفاسدة ومخالفتهم للإيمان الكاثوليكي .قد أجتمع الإباء القديسون في مدينة خلقدونية وثبتوا الإيمان الكاثوليكي بغير زيادة ولا نقصان وكان ذلك الرأي الصائب والأمر الثاقب بدستور قدس ليون البابا الروماني خلفية الرسول بطرس هامة الرسل وبأمر الملك مركيان .فإما ذلك المجمع الخلقدوني الذي أجتمع باسم المسيح ولأجل تحقيق تجسده وبتوفيق الروح القدس.فقد خلع من حقل البيعة زوان هرطقة أوطاخي ورذل جميع المخالفين أتباعه ثم أن المجمع المذكور أعلاه قد ثبت الاعتقاد النيقوي شرحه علي وجه الحق، ولم يدخل علية شي البتة ثم أدان وحرم كل من يزيد أو ينقص فيه ._
_فإما بعد فنخبرك أيها الملك المجيد أنه بعد أن أجتمع جميع أساقفة وكهنة الديار المصرية أكابر مدينة الأسكندارية اخترنا بطريرك كاثوليكيا وهو بروتاريوس مكان ديسقورس المنفي. وبعد إقامة هذا البطريرك علي الكرسي المرقسية، ثبتنا جميع الإيمان الكاثوليكي واعترفنا بكل ما قال الإباء في خلقدونية في حقيقة ناسوت المسيح. واتفقنا علي رأي قدس ليون البابا الروماني أبي جميع المسكونية، ومع أناثوليوس بطريرك القسطنطينية، ومع مكسيموس بطريرك أنطاكيا ومع يوناليوس أسقف أورشليم ومع جميع الأساقفة والكهنة الذين اقتدوا وكانوا في المجمع الخلقدوني لكي يكون الأيمان ثابت في جميع تخوم العالم فإما نحن وكافة كنائس الشعوب المصرية فقد كنا في راحة وصلح وسلامة باتفاق ومحبة منذ ذلك اليوم حتى الآن*[19]* _ولكن الحبر الروماني البابا ليون الكبير(444- 461) أرسل رسالة حبرية للملك ليون قيصر(457 – 474 ) بتاريخ أول ديسمبر 460 وها جزء من صغير من نصها_ ( فأما أنت أيها الملك فقد أخبرتني أن الأساقفة المصريين  الذين من درب الحق ومن الكاثوليكيين التابعين للكرسي الروماني وقد قدموا إليك طلبات ضد المهرطق الظالم وحزبه _( يقصد البطريرك تيموثاوس النمر وتم سيامته بطريركًا في 1 / 10 / 455 علي يد أسقفي مهرطقين ومحرومين مثله دون أن يضعا أيديهم علي رأسهم وكان ذلك ضد قوانين الكنيسة_ ) وأنهم ثبتوا منشورهم بخط أيديهم وأسمائهم كما ينبغي لهم في أثبات دعوتهم*[20]* كما أننا نجد هذا الحبر الروماني البابا لاون الكبير قد وضع في القرن الخامس دير القديس اسطفانوس داخل أسوار الفاتيكان بروما تحت تصرف الأقباط الكاثوليك الذين لجئوا إلي روما أثناء الاضطرابات التي اجتاحت مصر عقب مجمع خلقدونية المنعقد عام 451*[21]*._
فإن إيمان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لا ينقطع من بقاع مصر، هذا الإيمان الذي حمله القديس مرقس الإنجيلي من معلمه القديس بطرس الرسول هامة الرسل. و لكن تخبرنا المؤرخة الانجليزية بتشر أن بروتيريوس البطريرك السكندري (والملفت النظر أن هذا البطريرك كان رئيس شمامسة للبطريرك ديسقورس) فقام بروتاريوس بسيامة 14اسقفا قبطيا كاثوليكيا[22]. وبعد استشهاد البطريرك بروتيريوس, تم تعيين تيموثاوس (460 - 483 ) بطريركا كاثوليكيا علي الكرسي السكندري و قد حرر هذا البطريرك رسالة إلي قداسة البابا سيمبلتيوس  (468 -483) حوي علي أخبار مسيحيين مصر علاوة علي ذلك علي الأعمال التي يقوم يفعلها بطريرك الأقباط اليعاقبة بطرس الثالث (477- 489) وهو غير شرعي[23] وفي عصر هذا البطريرك الغير شرعي المطرود أن بعض أساقفته انفصلوا عنه لأنهم وافقوا علي قرارات المجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني[24]  وعلي حسب رأي صاحب النيافة الأنبا بنيامين, أسقف المنوفية للأقباط الأرثوذكس, ومدير الكلية الاكليريكية يسرد الآتي :- ( هناك رأي يقول أن الكيسة الكاثوليكية حرمت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بعد مجمع خلقدونيا لذلك تقرا التحليل في كل قداس من اجل هذه الحرومات وتطلب الحل من الثالوث القدوس والكنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الآباء الرسل والقديس مرقس الرسول كاروزنا والبطاركة ساويرس وديسقورس وأثناسيوس ويوحنا ذهبي الفم والآباء القديسين باسيليوس وكيرلس واغريغوريوس وأعضاء المجامع المسكونية الثلاثة نيقية(318), والقسطنطينية (150), أفسس (200) وكل هؤلاء قبل المجمع خلقدونيا آباء الكنيسة الواحدة في الإسكندرية وأنطاكيا والقسطنطينية ثم البابا البطريرك والأسقف الخاص بالايبارشية كمكملين للسلسلة الرسولية الممتدة من الرسل إلي الآن ..... )  الكلام الذي بين التنصيص مأخوذ حرفيا من المرجع التالي[25] .
فالأقباط الكاثوليك والملكيين البيزنطيين دعيوا ملكيون ومن هنا نستلهم من شهادة المؤرخ ايفاغرس, ومن أهل القرن السادس, أن أصل تسمية الملكيين الخاص بالمصريين (الأقباط الكاثوليك ) أو الملكيين البيزنطيين وتم وضعه سنة 460 من خلال الملك ليون (457-474), ومن هنا جاءت تسمية الملكيين, واستمروا يحافظون علي قرارات المجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني 451, وعلي الولاء للملك ,فلذلك جعلوهم خلقدونيين وملكيين تعييرا وازدراء, وعندما رقي البطريرك تيموثاوس بسلوفاكيول أي صاحب القبعة أو العمامة البيضاء (460-482) علي الكرسي السكندري للملكيين, عير بالبطريرك الملكي ومعنى بسلوفاكيول أن تيموثاوس هو بطريرك الملك ونفس المراد بالقول ملكي أي الخاضع لقرارات المجمع المذكور[26] .
فأصبح اختيار البطريرك ألعوبة في يد الأباطرة فكان تارة يعقوبيا وتارة ملكانيا حسب ما تملية ظروف السياسة أو حسب معتقد الإمبراطور[27] . وفي عهد الإمبراطور يوستانيانوس ( 527- 565 ) تم بناء كنيسة الإنجيليون الأربعة وتم تأسيسها في مكان الأعمدة غربي المدينة وأنشأ كنيسة أخري باسم الشهيدان قزمان ودميان والكنيستان كانت تحت سلطة الأقباط الكاثوليك[28].
علاوة علي ذلك شيد هذا الإمبراطور كنيسة للكاثوليك بملوي ولكن هذه الكنيسة أخذها الأقباط اليعاقبة بعد أربعين سنة من تشيدها وعلي حسب حفائر البعثة النمساوية برئاسة البرسفور بوش هوزي بجامعة فينا كشف عن كنيسة آثارية بدير أي فانا بملوي – المنيا، وصرح بهذا الدكتور فتحي خورشيد، مدير الآثار القبطية بهيئة الآثار وقال: هذه الكنيسة مبنية بالطوب البن ومزخرفة من لداخل وعثر فيها علي مومياء يرجح عصرها للقديس أبو فاني[29]. في الحقيقة كان عصره ذهبي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية في مصر في عهد هذا الإمبراطور حتى أنه في عام 537 ، ضعف مساحة دير الأنبا انطونيوس كوكب البرية بالبحر الأحمر الذي كان خاضع للأقباط الكاثوليك حتى القرن التاسع فهذه المساحة بلغت ستة أفدنة وبني فيه حصن منيع وجدد السور بأخر عالي وعريض شكل مربع بطول سبعمائة متر لصد الغارات عن حدود مصر الشرقية وذوده بالرهبان الأقباط الكاثوليك والرهبان الملكيين البيزنطيين وظل هذا الدير عامر يعج بالرهبان في حياة تقشف ونسك حتى أوائل القرن السابع أي سنة 610 عندما نهب الفرس الدير فشغل الرهبان الأقباط الكاثوليك جزء من الدير نفسه[30]. 
وفي ولاية هذا الإمبراطور ارتسم بولس رئيس رهبان دير الأنبا انطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر بطريرك للملكيين بالإسكندرية وكان حاضر في رسامته بلاجيوس نائب الحبر الروماني وباقي نواب البطاركة وفي عهد البطريرك الكاثوليكي عدد لا بأس له من الأقباط اليعاقبة قبلوا قرارات المجمع  المسكوني الخلقدوني المنعقد سنة 451[31]. وهذا الإمبراطور كان يعمل علي فرض نسق عقائدي واحد علي رعاياه , و أن يربط بين الدين و الدولة برباط وثيق تحت إشرافه[32].  وعندما انعقد المجمع المسكوني القسطنطينية الثاني المنعقد سنة 553, وقد مثلت كنيسة الإسكندرية ببطريركها أبوليناريوس(551-569)[33]. والذي يدهش في ذلك المجمع وخاصة في الجلسة رقم 8, المنعقدة في يوم 2يونيو لسنة 553, البند 421 وها نصها :- «فواحد هو الله الآب, الذي منه كل شيء, وواحد الرب يسوع المسيح الذي به كل شيء, وواحد الروح القدس الذي فيه كل شيء» وأثار هذا البند المذكور مازالت موجودة في المخطوطات والكتب الطقسية إلي يومنا هذا فعلي سبيل المثال نجد جزء من البند المذكور في مخطوط فاتيكاني / شرقي 17واحد هو الآب» أو عندما يقول الكاهن في القداس القبطي قبل صلاة الاعتراف الأخير أي عندما يصرخ الكاهن وقائلا :- القدسات للقديسين...  
فيجاوبه الشعب قائلا:- « واحد هو الآب الكلي القدس. واحد هو الابن الكلي القدس. واحد هو الروح الكلي القدس»[34]. ولكن القمص عبد المسيح صليب البرموسي يخبرنا في نفس الخولاجي في حاشية ص403: «ورد في المخطوطات أن الكاهن يقول بدل القدسات للقديسين مبارك الرب الإله إلي أبد الآبدين أمين القدوس.واحد هو الابن القدوس. واحد هو الروح القدس أمين», ويسرد لنا كل من رفيق حبيب, محمد عفيفي: « أن الأقباط الكاثوليك مرتبط وجودهم ببداية وجود الكنيسة في مصر مثلهم مثل الأقباط الأرثوذكس»[35].  ولكن البطريرك أبوليناريوس استطاع بجدارة حكمته أن يلزم بعض الأقباط اليعاقبة علي أن يعتنقوا المذهب الخلقدوني فوافقوه رهبان دير أنبا مقار[36]. وأولئك الرهبان الذين بات لهم نفوز عظيم في مصر قد وضعوا قرارات المجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني في الصلوات الطقسية حتى نجد آثارها في وقتنا هذا فينص مخطوط لندن شرقي 1239: «صيره واحدا مع لاهوته بلا امتزاج ولا افتراق" وفي صلاة الاعتراف الأخير في القداس القبطي يقول الكاهن هذا النص الآتي: «وجعله واحدا مع لاهوته, بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج, ولا تغيير (...) بالحقيقة أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة, ولا طرفة عين ... »[37] حتى أنه قيل إن كل ما هو أصيل في الكنيسة موجود في القداس عقيدة وصلوات وطقسا وتنص القطعة الثانية من ثيئوطوكية يوم الأحد في المقطع الثالث الآتي: «واحد هو حقا يسوع المسيح ربنا و إلهنا ورجانا من طبيعتين أعني أن لاهوت نقي بغير فساد مساو للآب وناسوت طاهر بغير فساد مساو معنا كالتدبير . هذا الذي أخذه منك أيتها الغير مدنسة... »[38] 
والملفت النظر أن هذه النصوص الطقسية مستلهمة من الجلسة الخامسة من المجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني المنعقدة في يوم 22 أكتوبر لسنة 451 وخاصة من البند 301 وهذا نصه:«نعلم بالإجماع, متبعين الآباء القديسين, إننا نعترف بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح. هو ذات الابن الأوحد, هو ذاته كامل في اللاهوت وهو ذاته كامل في الناسوت. هو ذاته إله حق و إنسان حق من نفس عاقلة و جسد من ذات جوهر الآب بحسب اللاهوت, وهو نفسه من ذات جوهرنا بحسب الناسوت, شبيه بنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطيئة عب4/5 مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور بحسب اللاهوت , في الأيام الأخيرة (مولود) هو ذاته لأجل خلاصنا من العذراء مريم أم الله بحسب اللاهوت»  وفي البند 302: «ذات المسيح الواحد, ابن, وحيد, معروف في طبيعتين, بلا اختلاط, ولا تحول, بلا انقسام, ولا انفصال, دون أي إلغاء لاختلاف الطبيعتين بسبب الإتحاد, بل بالحري مع احتفاظ كل طبيعة بخاصيتها متلاقيتين في شخص واحد, في أقنوم واحد, مسيح لا يتجزأ أو لا يتقسم في شخصين, بل هو ذات الابن الأوحد, وحيد إله كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح, كما علم الأنبياء عنه منذ زمن طويل, وكما علمنا يسوع نفسه, ونقله إلينا قانون الإيمان» أليس هذين البندين من قرارات المجمع المذكور استلهم الرهبان المقاريون الذين لعبوا دور كبير في الطقس القبطي حتى و ضعوا البندين المذكورين في صلواتهم الطقسية لكي يرسخوا في أذهان المؤمنين عقيدة المسيح أي قرارات المجمع[39]. 

بنعمة الله​أخوكم الأب إسطفانوس دانيال جرجس​خادم مذبح الله بالقطنة والأغانة – طما​stfanos2******.com​
[1] ينص هذا القانون على جعل كرسي القسطنطينية (عاصمة الإمبراطورية) بعد كرسي روما وقبل الكرسي الأسكندري، وكان هي الحقيقة هو السبب الأساسي لرفض الأقباط لمجمع خلقدونيا.

1 راجع،  بردية تحمل رقم 26/A، مساحتها 7و17سم  × 2و18  مكتوبة باللغتين اليونانية والعربية، بدار الوثائق والكتب القومية بالقاهرة

2 راجع، الميكروفيلم رقم 48171،* «* المصباح اللامع في ترجمة المجامع*»*، مخطوط 463 لاهوت،  بنفس الدار.

3 راجع، الميكروفيلم رقم 46657، *«*أخبار المجامع*»*،  مخطوط 222 لاهوت، بنفس الدار*.*


4 راجع، المخطوط الفاتيكاني اليوناني رقم 2282(1207).

5 راجع،  الميكروفيلم رقم 41562، *«*أبى محمد عبد الله بن القاضي*»*،  شروط النصارى، مخطوط 4313تاريخ، بنفس الدار.


6 راجع،  مخطوط في المكتبة الأهلية بباريس رقم 200-201.

7 أستريون أرجيريو، *«*المسيحيون في العصر العثماني الأول، المسيحية عبر تاريخها في المشرق*»*، مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط، بيروت، 2001، ص623*.* 

8 راجع، جريدة وقائع مصرية، الصادرة بتاريخ يوم الأربعاء الموافق 15رمضان 1245هجرية (1828).

9 راجع، *«*3/ج الطوائف و الجاليات الأجنبية، الكود الأرشيفي 008192- 0075،* »* رقم المحفظة 4، الوثائق 8، بنفس الدار.

10 راجع،  *«*3/د مجلس الوزراء،  الطوائف و الجاليات الأجنبية*»*،  المجموعة 155،  الكود الأرشيفي 008257- 0075،  بنفس الدار.

11 راجع فرج عبد المسيح ( الشماس )، «ألدره الأرثوذكسية في المدائح والتراتيل الكنسية»، الطبعة السادسة، 2004، ص 360.

12 راجع  لويس شيخو اليسوعي (الأب), «تاريخ أبي شكر بطرس بن أبي الكرم بن المهذّب المعروف بابن الرّاهب», مطبعة الآباء اليسوعيين, بيروت, 1903, ص102-113.


13 راجع، رشدي واصف بهمان دوس، *«*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية فيما بعد مجمع خلقدونيا 451م إلي الفتح العربي لمصر 641م*»*، القاهرة، 1997، ص6*.*

14 راجع، الميكروفيلم رقم 41216، *«*تاريخ بن العميد*»*، مخطوط 501 تاريخ،  بنفس الدار،  ص122.

15راجع، أبناء البابا كيرلس السادس، *«*القديس يعقوب ألبرادعي*»*، القاهرة، 1994، ص24-31 .

16راجع، هاني صادق، الأقباط في القرن الثامن الميلادي*»*، القاهرة، 2005، ص 96.


17 راجع،  فرانسيسكو ماري الفرنسيسكاني،* «* فيما جري في بيعة الإسكندرية بعد المجمع الخلقدوني المقدس 451*»*، روما، ترجمة، 1691، ص 215_217. 

18  لمن يهمه الأمر في ذلك النص راجع، *«*ميكروفيلم رقم ،48148 مخطوط 13 لاهوت*»* ،المرجع السابق، بنفس الدار.

19 لمن يستطيع أن يقرأ هذا النص راجع، *«*الميكروفيلم السابق*»*. 

20 لمن يريد أن يتحقق من ذلك راجع ، ميشيل يتيم ( المطران ) ، إغناطيوس ديك ( الأرشيمندريت ) ، *«*تاريخ الكنيسة الشرقية*»* ، لبنان ، 1994 ، الطبعة الرابعة ، ص 351 – 352 ،راجع أيضا ، عبد المسيح دانيال جرجس ، *«*نص رسالة من أساقفة الأقباط الكاثوليك إلي الملك لاون الكبير لها أكثر من 15 قرن تنشر لأول مرة *»*، جريدة حامل الرسالة ، العدد 2521 ، السنة 29، الصادرة يوم الأحد الموافق 22 أبريل – نيسان ، 2007 ، القاهرة ، ص2 ، راجع أيضا ، عبد المسيح دانيال ، *«*سلسلة بطاركة وأساقفة الكرسي السكندري للأقباط الكاثوليك*»* ، مجلة الصلاح ، السنة77 ، يوليو 2006 ، القاهرة ، ص 144 – 147 

21 راجع ,بتشر, *«*تاريخ الأمة القبطية وكنيستها ,المجلد الثاني, تعريب ,القاهرة ,1901,ص66.

22 راجع , الميكروفيلم السابق.

23 لمن يريد أن يتحقق من ذلك الشأن راجع , *«*محاولات استرجاع الوحدة في كنيسة الله*»* , مجلة مار مرقس, نوفمبر,2002, القاهرة, ص 29-30.

24 راجع, بنيامين (الأنبا) ,* «*طقس القداس الإلهي*»*, مكتبة مار جرجس بأسبورتنج, الإسكندرية, مطبعة الكرنك, بدون تاريخ, ص91-92.

25 حبيب الزيات, *«*أصل لقب ملكيين, مجلة المسرة*»*, يونيو ,1953, بيروت ,ص321 , وراجع أيضا, عبد المسيح دانيال، *«*سلسلة بطاركة وأساقفة الكرسي السكندري للأقباط الكاثوليك*»*، مجلة الصلاح ، السنة77، يوليو 2006 ، القاهرة ، ص 144 – 147.

26  راجع، ميشيل جرجس،* «* الكنيسة المصرية*»*، القاهرة ، 1958 ، ص 58. 

27 HISTORY OF THE COPTIE CHURCH OF ALEXANDRIA  ED. B. EVETTS (PATROLOJIA ORIEN- TALIS, 1) PARIS, 1904, Z.467. 

28  لمن يهمه الأمر، *«*الكشف عن كنيسة من العصر البيزنطي*»*، جريدة الأخبار الصادرة يوم 2 ديسمبر 1990، العدد 1230، السنة 39، القاهرة، ص 1.

29  لمن يريد أن يتحقق من ذلك راجع، عادل زخاري، «جبل القلزم»، القاهرة، 1981، ص 6.

30  راجع,* «* الميكروفيلم *»*48148, المرجع السابق, بنفس الدار.

31 راجع, دونالدنيكول, *«*معجم التراجم البيزنطية*»*, ترجمة, القاهرة, 2003, ص106.

32 راجع , *«*الميكروفيلم تحت رقم 48171,المصباح اللامع في ترجمة المجامع*»*, لاهوت 13, بنفس الدار.

33 راجع, عبد المسيح صليب المسعودي البراموسي (القمص ),* «**ا*لخولاجي المقدس*»*, القاهرة ,1902, ص403-404.

34 راجع, رفيق حبيب, محمد عفيفي, *«*تاريخ الكنيسة المصرية*»*, القاهرة, 1958, ص 93.

35  راجع, الميكروفيلم رقم 41216, *«*تاريخ بن العميد*»*, مخطوط 501 تاريخ, بنفس الدار*.*

36 راجع, عبد المسيح صليب المسعودي البراموسي ( القمص), المرجع السابق, ص 406-407. 

37 لمن يريد أن يرجع لهذه النصوص الطقسية راجع, مينا البراموسي (القس), *«*الإبصلمودية المقدسة السنوية*»*, الإسكندرية , 1908, ص 112, وراجع أيضا, *«*الإبصلمودية المقدسة السنوية*»* , طبعت بأمر قداسة البابا كيرلس الخامس, وتصححت علي نسخته ونسخة الأنبا إيساك مطران البهنسا وبني سويف, القاهرة , 1908, ص 108, راجع أيضا, إقلاديوس لبيب بك, *«*الإبصلمودية المقدسة الكيهكية*»*, عين شمس, القاهرة, 1911, ص 799-800 , وراجع أيضا, عطا الله أرسانيوس المحرقي ( القمص),* «* الإبصلمودية المقدسة الكيهكية*»*, القاهرة , 1955, ص 353-354. 

38  راجع, أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر المقريزي, *«*المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطط والآثار لتقي الدين, حققه وكتب مقدمته وحواشيه ووضع فهارسه الدكتور أيمن فؤاد سيد, مؤسسة الفرقان للتراث الإسلامي*»*, المجلد الرابع, الجزء الثاني, لندن, 2003, ص 991


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2012)

Michae_Salib قال:


> أيامه تمكن المرسلون الكاثوليك من أن يجعلوا لهم مراكز في جنوب البلاد في المنيا وأسيوط وأبو تيج وصدفا وأخميم وجرجا والأقصر وأسوان وفي دير النوبة أيضاً، وفي عام 1731 أرسل البابا كلمنت الثاني عشر بابا روما يحض رؤساء إرسالياته هذه على بذل أقصى جهودهم في إرسال أبناء الأقباط ليتعلموا في روما ليعودوا إكليريكيين كاثوليك، إلا أنهم فشلوا في ذلك حتى بعد أن لجأوا إلى أساليب التهديد والانضمام إلى الولاة ضد الأقباط!!
> 
> الكلام دة مش صح و محتاج توضيح و فى تدليس و كدب على كنيسة روما ياريت تحددى المصدر الى جبتى منه المعلومه دى






> والمصدر مش اقصد الموقع اقصد الكتب التاريخيه الموثقه الى ثابته فيها الاحداث بالتواتر كما هو معروف فى النقل التاريخى يعنى كلام علمى و شكرا




*
المصدر الرئيسى هو كتاب الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا 
و هو اللى ذاكر هذا الكلام مش أنا
أما المصادر الاخرى المذكورة فى الموضوع فتم الاستعانة بها لمعرفة بعض التواريخ و الاحداث فى الخلافة العثمانية و الحملة الفرنسية 
و إذا كنت عايز تحمل الكتاب و تقرأه
إتفضل إدخل الموقع دا
المكتبة المسيحية العامة
و بعدين إدخل للمشاركة رقم 5 بعنوان الجزء الخامس 
ح تلاقى الكتاب باسم 
تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية - القس منسى يوحنا
*​


----------



## Michae_Salib (28 يناير 2012)

*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية - القس منسى يوحنا*
*مع احترامى للكتاب و احترامى الشديد لكاتب الكتاب الا انى بتكلم عن مصادر حيادية زى كاتب معتدل لهو كاثوليك و لا هو ارثوذكس *
*النقطة الثانيه الارساليات الى جت مصر و الجماعه المؤمنة الى اتحدت فى شركة مع كرسى مار بطرس من الاقباط عانت من التعذيب و الضيق لدرجه انهم كانوا يدفنوا موتاهم سرا و من غير صلبان نظرا لشدة الحروب الصلبيه بين العرب و اوربا ( الكاثوليكيه) فادى الى الضيق الى هما مروا بية فمش منطقى ابدا ان الولاة العرب يحطوا ايدهم فى ايد الناس دى الى هما بيحاربوهم فى حين ان البطاركة الارثوذكس اعلنوها انهم مع المسلمين ضد الصلبيين فانا استغربت من الكلمه عشان كدة و ياريت تسمحزوا انى اعرض تاريخ الاقباط الكاثوليك فى الموضوع دة عشان لو حد عاوز يتطلع شكرا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2012)

Michae_Salib قال:


> *تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية - القس منسى يوحنا*
> *مع احترامى للكتاب و احترامى الشديد لكاتب الكتاب الا انى بتكلم عن مصادر حيادية زى كاتب معتدل لهو كاثوليك و لا هو ارثوذكس *
> *النقطة الثانيه الارساليات الى جت مصر و الجماعه المؤمنة الى اتحدت فى شركة مع كرسى مار بطرس من الاقباط عانت من التعذيب و الضيق لدرجه انهم كانوا يدفنوا موتاهم سرا و من غير صلبان نظرا لشدة الحروب الصلبيه بين العرب و اوربا ( الكاثوليكيه) فادى الى الضيق الى هما مروا بية فمش منطقى ابدا ان الولاة العرب يحطوا ايدهم فى ايد الناس دى الى هما بيحاربوهم فى حين ان البطاركة الارثوذكس اعلنوها انهم مع المسلمين ضد الصلبيين فانا استغربت من الكلمه عشان كدة و ياريت تسمحزوا انى اعرض تاريخ الاقباط الكاثوليك فى الموضوع دة عشان لو حد عاوز يتطلع شكرا*



*
أنت تطلب كاتب حيادى .............زى مين ؟

أما من جهة أن الاقباط الكاثوليك تم تعذيبهم أو اضطهادهم .............نحن لا ننكر هذا 

لأن المسلم ما يفرقش عنده إن كان دا أرثوذكسى و لا كاثوليكى

إنت بتتعجب لأن إزاى العرب و الاوربيون يبقى بينهم إتفاقيات 

لى الحق أن أتعجب من تعجبك

فلتنظر جيدا الى الاحداث الحالية

عقدت مصر اتفاقية كامب ديفيد للسلام ( بين العرب و اليهود ) 

اعترفت السعودية و دول الخليج و مصر  بدولة اسرائيل

توجد إتفاقيات بين الدول العربية و الدول الغربية الى الآن

وافقت جميع دول الخليج التى تمول الارهاب و ترعى الفكر الارهابى بوجود معسكرات أمريكية فى أراضيها 

أمريكا و أوروبا الآن توافق على عقد صفقات مع الاخوان المسلمين 

الاتفاقيات الدولية ليست لها علاقة بالاديان يا عزيزى 

تذكر أن رسول الاسلام عقد إتفاقية مع اليهود ( صلح الحديبية )


آخر حاجة

فى الجزء الخاص بمجمع خلقدونية 

كتبت فيه عن هذا المجمع إنه مجمع مشئوم 

لأنه فصل الكنيسة الى جزئين 

*


----------



## Michae_Salib (28 يناير 2012)

*اولا:-*​*الحديث عن هذه المعاهدات و الاتفاقيات كان بعد فترات من الحروب و من الطبيعى ان اى حرب تنتهى باتفاقيه او صلح او معاهدة كالحروب الصلبية و الحرب العالمية ايا كان هذا الاتفاق فالسيوف لن تظل تدوى بصليلها و لا المدافع ستطل تدوى ببارودها الى الابد و الا اذا فقد فقدت الحروب معناها و هذا بعيد تماما عما اتحدث فية !!!!*
*و مرة اخرى ليس منطقيا ان يكون هناك حروب صليبيه بين اوربا الكاثوليكية و العرب و يكون هناك حلف بين الجماعه الكاثوليكية العربية التى تعيش تحت حكم العرب ضد الارثوذكس ؟؟؟؟ فهل سيقوم صلاح الدين الايوبى و كامل امراءة من الاسرة الايوبية بعقد اتفاق مع الكاثوليك الجدد فى خطتهم لكثلكة كل المسيحيين فى الشرق و الاقباط الارثوذكس فى مصر و يقدم لكرسى روما خدمه جليله و هو نفس الكرسى الذى يقود الحروب المقدسة روحيا ضد العرب و صلاح الدين ؟؟؟؟ اذا لم يفعل صلاح الدين هل سيفعل اخيه العاد ل؟ و اذا لم يفعل العادل هل سيفعل بعذ ذلك فى الدوله المملوكية الظاهر بيبرس و كلاهما يحارب الفرنجه ؟ و اذا لم يفعلا هما هل سيفعل السلطان قلاوون و هو من يحارب للقضاء على باقى فلول الصلبيين ؟؟ و اذا لم يفعل الاخير هل سيفعل قنصوة الغورى و هو من يحارب البرتغاليين الكاثوليك و الصلبيين الذين اكتشفوا طريق راس الرجاء الصالح و قاموا بتكبيد السلطة المملوكيه اشد خسائر ؟؟؟؟*
*اليس من نتاج هذا الاتحاد بين الجماعه الكاثوليكيه  القبطيه و الولاة العرب ضد الاقباط الارثوذكس ان يؤدى بالنهايه الى اتساع نفوذهم فى البلاد و هم تابعين فى اتحاد و شراكه مع كرسى روما ؟؟؟؟ *

*ثانيا :-*​* كلنا نعلم مجمع خلقدونية عام 451 ميلادية و الذى انفصل عنه عدد كبير من مسيحى الاسكندرية عن كرسى روما ( اى كرسى بطرس هامه الرسل وراعى الخرف كما امر المسيح كى لا يتمزق جسدة ) و هذا اول انفصال عن الكنيسه الكاثوليكية و الذى نتج عنه الاقباط الارثوذكس او اليعاقبه *
*ورغم هذا الانفصال ظل للجماع الكاثوليكيه او الملكيين دور حتى مع دخول عمرو بن العاص مصر .*
*و لال الحكم العربى عانى المسيحيون فى مصر من الظلم و الاضطهاد  و لكن كانت معاناة الكاثوليك اكثر و اشد لان بعض الحكام العرب عاملوهم على انهم اتباع ملك الروم و لذلك كان دوما الحكام العرب يفضلون الارثوذكس عنهم و كانت الكنيسه* *الارثوذكسيه تعى هذة النقطه و تفهمها جيدا* *فقاموا بمنح عدد من كنائس الكاثوليك للارثوذكس و هذا الوضع كان قائما خلال حكم الولاة العرب و قبل الحروب الصليبيه ؟؟؟ فما بالكم ابان الحروب الصليبيه القادمه بدفع من بابا روما البابا خالد الذكر اوربان الثانى . اعتقد و بالمنطق ستكون اشد و اقوى و القرب من الارثوذكس سيكون اقرب و اقرب !!!*
*السؤال هنا و بعد هذا العرض من الاقرب الى الانضمام الى الولاة العرب الارثوذكس ام الكاثوليك ؟؟؟*
*السؤال ايضا من الذى اعلن دعمه لصلاح الدين و رسم له الصورة تتكريما له الارثوذكس ام الكاثوليك ؟؟؟*

*و شكرا *​


----------



## MAAZIKA (28 يناير 2012)

*تسلم ايدك بجد  جميل جدا واشكرك على مجهودك​*


ملعب هستريا,قناة النهار 
سبورت،قناة ميلودى سبورت،قناة الاهلى ، قناه موردن سبورت، قناه موردن كورة،قناة الدورى والكاس القطرية،قناة نايل سبورت ، قناة السعودية الرياضية 2،قناة الجزيرة الرياضيه +1، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +2 ، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +3، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية+4، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +9، جميع قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (29 يناير 2012)

Well  don Irini still as it was the Islamic ignorant character which is no distinguish between Moslem dominate as the Ottoman or French dominate they were out of mind from long time Irini basi


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2012)

Michae_Salib قال:


> *اولا:-*​*الحديث عن هذه المعاهدات و الاتفاقيات كان بعد فترات من الحروب و من الطبيعى ان اى حرب تنتهى باتفاقيه او صلح او معاهدة كالحروب الصلبية و الحرب العالمية ايا كان هذا الاتفاق فالسيوف لن تظل تدوى بصليلها و لا المدافع ستطل تدوى ببارودها الى الابد و الا اذا فقد فقدت الحروب معناها و هذا بعيد تماما عما اتحدث فية !!!!*
> *و مرة اخرى ليس منطقيا ان يكون هناك حروب صليبيه بين اوربا الكاثوليكية و العرب و يكون هناك حلف بين الجماعه الكاثوليكية العربية التى تعيش تحت حكم العرب ضد الارثوذكس ؟؟؟؟ فهل سيقوم صلاح الدين الايوبى و كامل امراءة من الاسرة الايوبية بعقد اتفاق مع الكاثوليك الجدد فى خطتهم لكثلكة كل المسيحيين فى الشرق و الاقباط الارثوذكس فى مصر و يقدم لكرسى روما خدمه جليله و هو نفس الكرسى الذى يقود الحروب المقدسة روحيا ضد العرب و صلاح الدين ؟؟؟؟ اذا لم يفعل صلاح الدين هل سيفعل اخيه العاد ل؟ و اذا لم يفعل العادل هل سيفعل بعذ ذلك فى الدوله المملوكية الظاهر بيبرس و كلاهما يحارب الفرنجه ؟ و اذا لم يفعلا هما هل سيفعل السلطان قلاوون و هو من يحارب للقضاء على باقى فلول الصلبيين ؟؟ و اذا لم يفعل الاخير هل سيفعل قنصوة الغورى و هو من يحارب البرتغاليين الكاثوليك و الصلبيين الذين اكتشفوا طريق راس الرجاء الصالح و قاموا بتكبيد السلطة المملوكيه اشد خسائر ؟؟؟؟*
> *اليس من نتاج هذا الاتحاد بين الجماعه الكاثوليكيه  القبطيه و الولاة العرب ضد الاقباط الارثوذكس ان يؤدى بالنهايه الى اتساع نفوذهم فى البلاد و هم تابعين فى اتحاد و شراكه مع كرسى روما ؟؟؟؟ *
> 
> ...


*
هل نحن الارثوذكس نخلد ذكرى صلاح الدين الايوبى ؟؟؟؟

ما هذا الذى تقوله ؟

هل قرأت السلسلة بالكامل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

و  السؤال من الذى أدخل عمرو بن العاص لمصر 
أليس هو المقوقس الأسقف الرومانى و حاكم مصر 
أليس هو من خان روما و خان الشعب المصرى كله
أليس هو من أرسل مريم القبطية الى محمد رسول الاسلام

من هنا الخائن يا عزيزى

و إن كنت لا أريد تبادل الاتهامات 

لأن لكل إنسان أخطاؤه

لكنك لا تريد أن تعرف الرأى الآخر 

و بهذا المبدأ لن ألوم المسلمين على عدم سماعهم للمسيحية 

لن ألومهم أبدا

و أنت أيضا لم تعرض لى كاتب على الحياد ......مين ؟؟؟؟؟

و إجاباتك عن الاتفاقيات لم تكن كافية 

لأن الحروب و الاتفاقيات مالهاش دعوة بالاديان حتى لو إتخذت طابع دينى

الحروب لها دعوة بمصالح الدول فقط 

يعنى مثلا شوف فرنسا و الجزائر

بعد أن دامت بينهم المذابح ..... إلا أنهم الآن مثل الاصدقاء

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2012)

MAAZIKA قال:


> *تسلم ايدك بجد  جميل جدا واشكرك على مجهودك​*
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/URL]



*شكرا يا مزيكا على تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well  don Irini still as it was the Islamic ignorant character which is no distinguish between Moslem dominate as the Ottoman or French dominate they were out of mind from long time Irini basi



*شكرا يا رأفت على تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا 
ربنا ينور العقول​*


----------



## Michae_Salib (10 فبراير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا يا رأفت على تعليقك و تشجيعك الحلوين جدا​*
> 
> *ربنا ينور العقول*​


 شكرا يا استاذة ايرينى على الموضوع الجميل و انا اتكدت ان كل الكلام الى انتى ذكرتيه صح وان كل الكلام الى انا كتبته غلط و فتشت فى كل الكتب عشان اتاكد و بشكر ربنا انه نور عقلى و اتاكدت فعلا انا الكاثوليك كانوا بيبعوا الارثوذكس للحكام المسلمين و بجد موضوع هايل جدا


----------



## girgis2 (10 فبراير 2012)

*
متابع .......

مجهود راااااائع والى الأمام

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 فبراير 2012)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر  لقد عانى المسيحيون الكثير من الظلم والاضطهاد  جرائم المسلمون شىء مؤسف  وخسيس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2012)

Michae_Salib قال:


> شكرا يا استاذة ايرينى على الموضوع الجميل و انا اتكدت ان كل الكلام الى انتى ذكرتيه صح وان كل الكلام الى انا كتبته غلط و فتشت فى كل الكتب عشان اتاكد و بشكر ربنا انه نور عقلى و اتاكدت فعلا انا الكاثوليك كانوا بيبعوا الارثوذكس للحكام المسلمين و بجد موضوع هايل جدا



أنا بأشكرك
لكن شايفة أسلوبك فى شوية غضب
الكاثوليك ليسوا هم من باعوا الارثوذكس
إنما البطاركة الرومان فى العصور الرومانية و الاسلامية هم من فعلوا ذلك
و ليس كل الكاثوليك

و كانت الأمور كلها سياسية و ليست إيمانية
لذلك فهمت أوروبا لعبة الدين و السياسة 
و أصبحت بلاد علمانية ناجحة
و نحن أيضا تعلمنا من التاريخ أن نرفض و بشدة تدخل الدين فى السياسة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> متابع .......
> 
> مجهود راااااائع والى الأمام
> ...



*شكرا على تعليقك و مشاركتك الجميلة يا جرجس *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر  لقد عانى المسيحيون الكثير من الظلم والاضطهاد  جرائم المسلمون شىء مؤسف  وخسيس



*شكرا على تعليقك و مشاركتك الجميلة يا حبيب يسوع*


----------

